# How much can a pony carry?



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

So, I've just seen a welsh sec A for full loan and its 12hh. I am 13 years old, 5ft 2 and weight 7 and a half stone. I have a light seat and good balance, and i have recently shared a 12hh pony. This pony for loan has a 14 year old 9 stone rider at the moment, and they jump 2'9- 3ft no problem and she glides over the jumps :O she seems like a well built, bold pony. (also, she 7 so still young and strong!) so, i was wanting to loan this pony for around a year and a half. I would ride around 3/4 times a week and would only jump 2', 2'3" when i'm comfortable (i'm not as confident over jumps as her rider atm!!) do local shows, a bit of ODEs maybe pony club and mounted games. I wouldn't work her too hard, but do you think I'm too big for her? She seems so nice and lovely I really don't want to miss out on such an amazing little pony!! please tell me how long i'd be able to loan her/fit her and how much work I could probs do??? I'd also do some inhand showing  tbh, i don't care if i get wierd looks or if i look ridiucous on her, i'd just like to have fun!  thank you and sorry if this is a stupid question... :S


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I dont think you would be too big for her. Im 5'6 and weigh around 9 stone and I can get away with riding a 14h pony. Depends on her build too, if she's quite chunky you won't look too long on her


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

meant to add to that.. I used to ride a 11h pony.. he used to buck and his owner was too scared to get on him so I did. LOL I did look a bit daft.. had to ride him bareback cos my ass wouldn't fit in the tiny little club saddle


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

thats really reassuring! thanks! i was a little worried because pony club mounted games rules say that if your 56kg, then you can't ride a pony in a race under 12.2hh... but i don't think they'll weigh all the riders and measure all the ponies too make sure?! and anyway i'm 52kg so i think i'll be ok??  how much do you do on the 11hh pony?


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Definitely not too heavy... But one thing i see happening a lot, is tall riders, unbalancing a smaller horse, it's not ALL to do with weight. I'm literally half an inch over 5ft, my horse is 15.3hh, and personally i wouldn't chose a horse smaller than 13hh for myself. But if you get on well with the pony in question there shouldn't be anything wrong with it and as long as you remember to keep your balance well in the saddle and try not to unbalance her because you're taller, especially if you're doing games and stuff with her. 

Hope it all goes well and you'll have to keep us updated.


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

thank you! yeah, my instructor said I had good balance  can't wait! it'll be so much fun


----------

